# Office 2003 User Interface Language Pack



## Oxidd (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi,

I was wondering if there's a way to install the language pack for Word Viewer, Excel viewer and Powerpoint viewer?

I have the office 2003 french language pack, but I can only install it if Office 2003 is installed, and my users only have the viewers.

WinXP sp2 workstations by the way.


thank you.


Ben


----------

